# UG transition copper to PVC



## chris kennedy (Aug 20, 2013)

Dug this up running some electrical raceways. GC saw it and called the plumber saying you can't have PVC outside of copper in this application. Plumber says its fine. Dispute has been on going now are both parties are looking to Chris Code for an art supporting their respective positions. This is a 1" main on the load side of the meter. Way out of my area of expertize, comments...

Thanks.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 20, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Dug this up running some electrical raceways. GC saw it and called the plumber saying you can't have PVC outside of copper in this application. Plumber says its fine. Dispute has been on going now are both parties are looking to Chris Code for an art supporting their respective positions. This is a 1" main on the load side of the meter. Way out of my area of expertize, comments...Thanks.


 Both materials are approved for water service and can be joined with an approved adapter fitting. Both the female PVC adapter and the male copper are approved

IPC 605.24.2


----------



## pete_t (Aug 21, 2013)

Would not be allowed under the UPC.

*606.2.2 Plastic Fittings.* Female PVC screwed fittings

for water piping shall be used with plastic male fittings

and plastic male threads only.

The Plastic Pipe and Fittings Association does not allow it.

Plastic Pipe | Frequently Asked Questions | PVC | CPVC | PEX | PE | ABS

Look under Fittings.

_*Can a regular plastic female adapter fitting be used to transition from plastic to metal piping?*_

_No. Plastic female adapters that are all-plastic should never be used as transitions from plastic _

_to metal piping. In fact, you should never use any all-plastic female threaded fitting to transition _

_to or from metal piping. The reason is because of large differences in tensile strengths and rates _

_of thermal expansion/contraction between the two. The proper method to transition between _

_plastic and metal is thru the use of special transition fittings. These special transition fittings are _

_available in a variety of styles and configurations. Check with specific manufacturers on fittings _

_that they recommend for use as transitions from metal to plastic. _

_Be sure to check local codes concerning acceptable transition practices. _

IPC 2009

_*605.24 Joints between different materials.*__ Joints between different piping materials shall be _

_made with a mechanical joint of the compression or mechanical-sealing type, or as permitted in _

_Sections 605.24.1, 605.24.2 and 605.24.3. __Connectors or adapters shall have an elastomeric _

_seal conforming to ASTM D 1869 or ASTM F 477__. Joints shall be installed in accordance with _

_the manufacturer's instructions_.

Appears that the IPC would not allow it either.

_"Both the female PVC adapter and the male copper are approved"_

The PVC female adapter is fine for connecting to a PVC male adapter.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks like junk but IPC would permit. Remember it is a minimum code!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 21, 2013)

605.3 Water service pipe.

Water service pipe shall conform to NSF 61 and shall conform to one of the standards listed in Table 605.3.

If it does not have NSF 61 on the pipe then it is not potable PVC regardless of the ASTM listing. I don't believe the grey adaptor or 90 degree fitting meet NSF 61

IPC

605.24.2 Plastic pipe or tubing to other piping material.

Joints between different grades of plastic pipe or between plastic pipe and other piping material shall be made with an approved adapter fitting.

 ​ That is not an adapter fitting


----------

